# Almunecar How good is it



## Nicksmith

Hi,First of all thanks to all the people who answer all our Questions on here.This is my first time here.
Is there anyone who lives in Almunecar,I am thinking of retiring early and moving there late this year with my wife.Im 59 and my wife is 55.We will be in Almunecar on 21st of this month for a week to have a right good look around and get a feel for the place. The plan is for Oct/Nov and hopefully get a Winter let while we look for a long term rental as we have no intention of buying.Can you tell me what life is like there,I have done loads of research and keep cumming up with Almunecar as the perfect place for retirement.Is long term lets generally easy to come by, we were thinking of a typical Spanish type 2 bed townhouse.Also we will be looking at a yearly budget of approx 15000 euros for the two of us to lead a simple life there. Were both non Smokers,healthy and hopefully wont be having a car.
Nick.


----------



## Lynn R

Almuñecar is a nice town, popular with Spanish visitors as a summer holiday resort but not too busy the rest of the year. It has all the basic facilities you would be likely to need by way of shops, banks, restaurants, etc. 

I haven't looked at the price of long term rental properties there, but if your rent has to be paid out of the annual budget of €15,000 I think that might be a little bit tight. €18,000 might be more realistic as it's always wise to allow a bit more than you think you'll need so you can cope with any unforeseen emergencies. I see you're both under state retirement age so of course you will need to pay for private medical insurance until one of you becomes a state pensioner (ours now costs €115 per month for the two of us).

Downsides of Almuñecar (which may or may not be important to you) are that it's quite a hilly town, it's a pretty long journey to Malaga airport now that there aren't any international flights from Granada, and whilst there are bus services to Malaga and Granada for bigger city shopping and major hospitals, they aren't all that frequent and the journey is quite long. Motril would be your nearest hospital.


----------



## Nicksmith

Thanks for the reply Lynn R.Do you know if you can pay into the Spanish health system in this area after the 12 months of having private health insurance


----------



## xabiaxica

Nicksmith said:


> Thanks for the reply Lynn R.Do you know if you can pay into the Spanish health system in this area after the 12 months of having private health insurance


the _convenio especial_ is now available in Andalucia


----------



## Lynn R

xabiachica said:


> the _convenio especial_ is now available in Andalucia


Although the OP needs to note that it would cost virtually the same as private health insurance - currently €60 per person per month for the under 65s, don't know if there are likely to be any price rises in future years.


----------



## el pescador

Drove through it once and been on the coach through it too.

Does look a nice place.


----------



## Nicksmith

Thanks for that Nolan1958.I will make a point of visiting Frigiliana when I'm over later this month. Nick.


----------



## hertsmas

Please post a nice lengthy report when you get back  , as I dont intend to be far behind you.

Best of Luck

Mas


----------



## manclad

I live full time in Almunecar and have done for a number of years. Almunecar is a really nice friendly town with a good mix of nationalities. We had a holiday home in Nerja for 20 years but decided we waned to live in Almunecar when we retired . we find that we have everything we need here including really good restaurants. 
Our neighbours are all different nationalities which we prefer to having mainly British neighbours as we had in Nerja..
Almunecar old town is very pretty and well cared for, it also has a beautiful park and a lovey long well cared for paseo for long walks and the odd glass of vino in one of the many bars along it. Unlike many coastal towns there is still plenty going on even in the winter months, it is quieter but most shops, bars and restaurants are still open. Its situation is ideal , 50 minutes from Malaga , 50 minutes from the beautiful city of Granada and about 75 minutes from skiing if you enjoy skiing.
I don't think you would be disappointed if you do choose Almunecar for your home, since we have lived here my daughter and my brother have both bought properties as when staying with us they decided they too wanted a home in Almunecar.


----------



## chipol

*Great info*

This is great info, as we are also homing in on Almunecar. What are your thoughts about the comment that it is too hilly? We are hoping to live without a car, and that would mean being able to walk to shops and entertainment.


----------



## Nicksmith

Thanks for that manclad.Going to be there on Wednesday, were are so looking forward to visiting Almunecar when its got virtually no tourist there.Can you give us a rough idea where the beautiful park is as when we come to live there we will have Penny (cocker spaniel) with us.Also do you think it would be possible to hire cycles in January


----------



## manclad

chipol said:


> This is great info, as we are also homing in on Almunecar. What are your thoughts about the comment that it is too hilly? We are hoping to live without a car, and that would mean being able to walk to shops and entertainment.


We don't find Almunecar too hilly. there is developments on either side of Almunecar which are hilly and of course the very old part of town leading up to the castle is on a hill. But the main part of the town where shops, banks, bars, restaurants and supermarkets are located is basically flat.. this area also has lots a properties to buy and to rent where you could if you choose be without a car. On the seafront you can walk for miles along a very flat beautiful paseo.


----------



## manclad

Nicksmith said:


> Thanks for that manclad.Going to be there on Wednesday, were are so looking forward to visiting Almunecar when its got virtually no tourist there.Can you give us a rough idea where the beautiful park is as when we come to live there we will have Penny (cocker spaniel) with us.Also do you think it would be possible to hire cycles in January


The park is a Botanical gardens which is also full of marble sculptures and roman ruins. Its called El Majuelo, its located on Ave Europa and is near the tourist office which is also set in gardens.

Regarding bike hire, never done this myself but there are two bike hire shops in Almunecar , one is Almunecar bike rental on Calle Guadix +34622219699 •email: [email protected].
The other is Costa tropical cycling on Av Costa del Sol •Telephone: +34634382848
•email: [email protected] or [email protected] I think this one is Danish owned so would probably speak English.


----------



## dufushunka

Lynn R 

Can you please tell me the name and contact info of your private insurance company. My wife and I are heading to Almunecar for 6 months starting November 1st and need local health insurance.

Thanks,

Lou


----------

